#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Do you know the salary and demand of Database Administrator Job?

## Medusa

Database Administrator Job is nowadays become very demand.  :Thumbs: Because The rare of are learn database. In Sri lanka also it become very trending one. You can learn from many private institute very easily. 

What you have is Interest to learn it is enough. So Check it out this article for more info.


Database Administrator | DBA Training, Jobs, Skills + Certifications

Don't forget to share your ideas about it. :feedback please:

----------


## Dhiya

Thankyou for sharing this with us. I already studied database and I am going to study Advanced database. Keep sharing these types of news with us.

----------


## Medusa

> Thankyou for sharing this with us. I already studied database and I am going to study Advanced database. Keep sharing these types of news with us.


yes sure and best of luck

----------

